

This Is What Real Analysis Looks Like - naner
http://www.ryanholiday.net/this-is-what-real-analysis-looks-like/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
What I've learned most clearly from blogs is that many authors don't check
that what they've written is readable. Light gray text on a white background.

Not good. Can't read. Clicked away. Can't care.

Ask yourself - is your message getting lost because for no good reason you
make it hard to hear/read/understand?

~~~
naner
His site is light gray text (almost white) on a black background.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Not on my browser.

